# Article: Scared to Death!!!!!!!!!!!



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*The Worst Liars In The World Are Your Own Fears*​ *Flashback*: It was 1978, I had just dropped off my date and made my way to my apartment, alone. It was dark, late and incredibly scary. We had just watched the first of what would be many of the Michael Myers' "Halloween" movies. I was scared. Although it was just a movie -- and at 18, I knew better, but I was still scared. When I walked into my apartment, I turned on the light, sat on the couch and listened. I heard things I had never heard before: noises -- creepy noises; and I was convinced I would not live through the night. Paralyzed with fear, I ended up sleeping on the couch. *FEAR*: *F*alse *E*motions *A*ppearing *R*eal

It is funny now (some of you are even grinning), but perhaps you are fearful of things in your own life that are just as real as Michael Myers was to me that night. Maybe they even have you paralyzed, sleeping on the couch afraid to act. *FEAR*: *F*alse *E*motions *A*ppearing *R*eal

*Look At What Fear Does*


*Fear Makes You Stop Growing In Potential*- Fear keeps your talents locked up, holds you back and causes you to miss opportunities. Are you afraid to try something new just because you are afraid? One of the greatest discoveries you can make is to find that you _can_ do what you are afraid you cannot do.
*Fear Makes You Stop Reaching Out In Your Relationships*- Fear prevents you from being honest with people. You fear rejection, so you wear a mask, pretend to be what you are not, and then deny what you really feel. Fear also keeps you from making commitments. You may be afraid of being hurt again. Fear prevents true intimacy because fearful people have a hard time giving and receiving love. *Your fears affect everyone you relate to.*
*Fear Makes You Stop Enjoying **Life*- You cannot be happy and fearful at the same time. An old man was asked what had robbed him of joy in his life. His answer was, "Things that never happened." How often are you worn out by your worries?
*Fear Makes You Stop Striving For Success In **Life*- How many decisions have you made based on fear? How many times have you sold yourself short because of fear? *F*alse *E*motions *A*ppearing *R*eal.
*What Should You Do With Your Fears?*


*Pray*_ - *"Don't worry about anything, but pray about everything." Philippians 4:6a CEV*_
*Turn It over To God*_ - *"God cares for you, so turn all of your worries over to Him." 1 Peter 5:7 CEV*_
*Trust Him*_ - *"When I am afraid, I keep trusting you. I praise your promises! I trust you and am not afraid. No one can harm me." Psalm 56:3-4 CEV*_
Here is a link to Life Lessons Blog


Have a great week.
Mark


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

An excellent lesson, Mark. Bless you for posting that.

On of my favorite verses is 2 Timothy 1:7, "For God hath not given us the spirit of fear; but of *power*, and of *love*, and of a *sound mind*."

So when I recognize that I am afraid, I remember that fear doesn't come from God, and that God's antidote to fear is trust (as given in one of the verses you posted) Psalm 56:3, "What time I am afraid, I will trust in thee."

Great ammunition for the child of God!


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the kinds words Mrs. Backlasher! Great verse too!

Mark


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Great post Mark. 
You always seem have just what I need.


----------

